# Eleocharis minima or Eleocharis parvula ?



## galettojm

I always thought that I had an _Eleocharis minima_ as a foreground plant in my planted tank:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/45515-180l-tank-7.html





































But after reviewing a little I could be mistaken.

What are the differences between _Eleocharis minima_ and _Eleocharis parvula_?

Thanks,

Juan


----------



## davemonkey

You may have to let some of it grow emersed, or half-submerged, so it will set inflorescence. That may be the only way to tell? I'm really not too sure.

-Dave


----------



## Cavan Allen

davemonkey said:


> You may have to let some of it grow emersed, or half-submerged, so it will set inflorescence. That may be the only way to tell? I'm really not too sure.
> 
> -Dave


Right on dude.


----------



## galettojm

Actually I am growing it emerged, but it have not given any flower yet.


























Bye,

Juan


----------

